# Bontrager Trip 4 W



## phkemp (Apr 11, 2012)

Got one today and got it all set up...then went on a 10-mile ride, it registered 19 miles, and a top speed of 158 mph  I know I'm faster on the new Hifi, but that was hard to believe, as was covering 19 miles in 90 minutes of wheels turning. MapMyRide on my iPhone came in correctly at 10 miles.

Anyone have experience with this unit? I was careful about measuring rollout and entering it in during set up. One thing I did notice was that the transmitter battery was already installed, whereas the computer battery was not...so I'm hoping it's an issue of the transmitter battery being weak (especially because this was leftover at the lbs from last year, so it's been sitting around awhile.)

Any feedback appreciated, meanwhile will change out the battery and try again.


----------



## Canonite (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats on your awesome speed!!!

Just kidding...I just got a 5W yesterday and mine does this weird thing (I've read ONE guy having the same issue) where it goes all crazy when it's just sitting off the mount (on my desk or whatever)...it starts flashing all sorts of numbers, logged a top speed of 88 km/h and 2 km of riding just sitting there...I'm hoping that it's just because of weak batteries...seems to be okay when on the bike (though I've yet to take it for a test ride). You and I might have the same issue, I'll try to figure out what it is and let you know if I come up with anything


----------



## sumgai (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the 4W and I'm not impressed with it. The buttons take a lot of finesse and sometimes force to operate. The angle of the buttons is bad cuz it causes the mount to rotate around as you press them. About to spring for an ibike Newton so I can record more useful info anyway.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Most likely, you experienced interference from power lines. I would say take it back and get a wired version.


----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

I had one and it did that one time - telling me I was going 100+mph, but other than that one time, it was fine. But, alas, it was stolen along with my bike. I think I'll get a garmin next time (and be more careful with the bike)


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I have one. No issues of abnormal readings or speeds. Seems to work fine. The buttons could be easier to work, but I mostly just track speed, trip miles and overall miles. I rarely change the display on a ride. I have light wrist watch for clock time.


----------



## hangdogdaddy38 (Dec 4, 2010)

sumgai said:


> I have the 4W and I'm not impressed with it. The buttons take a lot of finesse and sometimes force to operate. The angle of the buttons is bad cuz it causes the mount to rotate around as you press them. About to spring for an ibike Newton so I can record more useful info anyway.


I thought about getting this: Amazon.com: i-gotU GT-800 GPS Travel & Sports Computer: GPS & Navigation and trying it. Pretty good reviews on it.


----------

